# AMIHA Approved ICD-10 Trainers



## kcovington (May 8, 2015)

Has anyone gotten the info from AHIMA that says they plan to change their regulations in 2016 for their Approved Trainers. Anyone that is an approved trainer will have to hold a AHIMA Certification. That means if we have an AAPC certification and do not have an AHIMA certification, we are out. All the money we spent training and doing our continuing ed, joining AHIMA, etc, will be for nothing, unless we take an AHIMA Certification exam. 
Sounds like quite a racket doesn't it?


----------



## emagel@aqreva.com (May 13, 2015)

*AHIMA Trainer*

I also got that email and sent them a reply inquiring and basically got the same email information back. I plan to call and dig into this deeper as I also have an AAPC certification and received my AHIMA trainer approval over two years ago. It cost a lot of money for the training and membership and I think this is very unreasonable.


----------



## cheermom68 (May 22, 2015)

*Ahima*

I got the email too, but since it is good until 2016, after implementation, I wasn't too concerned about it.
LeeAnn


----------



## monisha (May 25, 2015)

I also got that mail. I also feel that ICD -10 Trainer certification should not be connected to other AHIMA certifications.


----------



## KathyB5 (May 28, 2015)

Just remember that we couldn't do anything through AAPC because they only allowed CPC-Is the chance to train in ICD-10. That's my pet peeve with them. You have to pay big bucks per year for the privilege to teach your fellow members and provide ceus. 
I'm not a big fan of AHIMA but they are trying to look out for their interests like AAPC has done with ICD-10. 
I'm not happy about losing the training cert. since they have been part of the committee with I-10.
I do plan to petition them about this topic.
Just my two cents worth.


----------

